# Front Rack



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

What kind of front racks do yalls use? (post pics?)

After I move in a week, I will have access to my TIG welder again, and think I will fabricate a front rack for my touring bike. I am a bit put off by the fact that my handlebar bag disallows the use of my headlight, confining me to touring during the day. Which works, except for a few stretches up the 1 where I need to start at 4am ish.

Thoughts?


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

I use a Blackburn EX1 with the front part cut off and the rack braced to the fork legs about half way down from the crown.

Ever considered losing the bag?


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

Hey, BC- I`ve made several in the last three years and am working on number six currently. Since I was already a so-so TIG welder and really hadn`t brazed any to speak of, I welded the first three, then learned to braze and I like the results much better. Structurally, I`m sure the welded ones are fine, but cosmetics are way better since I started brazing them. A lot of it has to do with needing to weld around such a tiny radius like you have to for small tubing and some also has to do with the stuff you already have in place getting in the way of the torch or filler. Like I say, I`m only a so-so TIG welder, so your results might very well be nicer than mine. One advantage TIG does have over brazing is that it`s easier to put stuff on the bike and tack (without burning paint, cables, tires, etc) it with a TIG torch than with OA.

One of the things I figured out that might help you is to build the platform first, then the overlength "legs", then clamp the platform to the bike however you can and cut the legs to fit and miter them. I did the first few by starting from the attachment points and working away, which still kind of makes sense, but turned out to be harder. Most of mine were commuter and grocery type racks that probably have much bigger platforms than you`re thinking about for touring, but I`ll get some pics this weekend to show how I`ve been handling the "crotch" of the legs and the other mounting points. In the mean time, here`s the slickest looking touring rack I`ve seen. It was posted by a guy on bikeforums, built by his buddy, I think:
http://www.bicyclesmile.com/


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

rodar y rodar said:


> . In the mean time, here`s the slickest looking touring rack I`ve seen. It was posted by a guy on bikeforums, built by his buddy, I think:
> http://www.bicyclesmile.com/



That sure beats the hell out of my hacked-up Blackburn.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

*nitto front rack*

I put a Nitto M-12 front rack on my touring bike. Although I haven't used it yet, it was very easy to install and seems sturdy. It's not very large (about 8" long) but would work well to support a large front bag. Like all Nitto products, it is well made and looks nice.


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

Is the Nitto Rack, AL or Stainless?


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

BentChainring said:


> Is the Nitto Rack, AL or Stainless?


Tubular chromoly.

The Nitto Mark's Rack from Rivendell is another option if you don't have cantilever brakes to fit the M60 rack in the photo.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

Here are mine. There are a bunch of pics, so I`m going to leave them small. Hopefully the attachment points will still show up clearly. The one under construction will be a rando style with decalleur back.


----------



## torrefaction (Jun 25, 2006)

If you put a bunch of weight up front, I'd recommend a lowrider rack. Don't be fooled by its flimsy appearance - I've done lots of off-roading with mine, no probs. The bike is wwway more stable with your backs that much lower. Probably way easier to weld too, cause it's three bits, not one big bit. 
example: http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/Cycle/7/Blackburn_Low_Rider_Standard_Front_Rack/5300001494/


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

Can't beat a lowrider, especially a Tubus Tara, ordered from Wayne at thetouringstore.com.

Rack was 100 bucks I think, bags were 30. LOVE this rack. My commute friends seem to find themselves mesmerized and it's only a matter of time I'm afraid before a few more are added to our group.

Heck, on long weekend training rides in the wet/winter I take the rear rack off and leave the front rack on for rain clothes...


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

BentChainring said:


> What kind of front racks do yalls use? (post pics?)
> 
> After I move in a week, I will have access to my TIG welder again, and think I will fabricate a front rack for my touring bike. I am a bit put off by the fact that my handlebar bag disallows the use of my headlight, confining me to touring during the day. Which works, except for a few stretches up the 1 where I need to start at 4am ish.
> 
> Thoughts?


There's no reason you can't have a front bag and lights-

https://www.vintagebicyclepress.com/images/LyonFull.jpg

https://www.vintagebicyclepress.com/images/RebolledoRando.jpg

https://www.vintagebicyclepress.com/images/Weiglefull.jpg

V-O and Wallingford sell racks and brackets that will hold your lights and a front bag.


----------



## vja4Him (Feb 25, 2009)

*What Saddle Bag?*

What saddle bag is that on your bike?



tarwheel2 said:


> I put a Nitto M-12 front rack on my touring bike. Although I haven't used it yet, it was very easy to install and seems sturdy. It's not very large (about 8" long) but would work well to support a large front bag. Like all Nitto products, it is well made and looks nice.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

*bag*



vja4Him said:


> What saddle bag is that on your bike?


It's a Carradice Barley. Acorn and Minnehaha make similar bags.


----------



## vja4Him (Feb 25, 2009)

tarwheel2 said:


> It's a Carradice Barley. Acorn and Minnehaha make similar bags.


Man, those Carradice bags are really nice! I definitely want one! I'll probably go with the largest bag, and the support.


----------



## bicyclesmile (Mar 14, 2009)

As mentioned by "rodar y rodar" above, I had my friend build me my front pannier rack on my bike. It somehow dissappeared from my website, but I just reposted all the pics. You can check it out at http://www.bicyclesmile.com/articles/custom_rack. Barrett, my friend who made it, is currently building jigs to make bicycles, and I will hopefully have some photos of his workshop and more details on that very soon. Hope you all like the rack.


----------

